

Show HN: Twitter Photo Mosaic Creator - theli0nheart
http://twitter-mosaic.appspot.com/

======
theli0nheart
For those of you who don't have Twitter accounts, you can check out the mosaic
it created for me at

<http://twitter-mosaic.appspot.com/mosaics/dwlz/>

Honestly, it could use a lot of work regarding the color detection. If you
have any ideas for it, let me know!

